# Shadow's Speedway begun



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey all.  Have a bit of free time now, so I got started on my table today. Went down to Home Depot and picked up some plywood, 2x3s and a bucket o screws. Lots of noise and sawdust later, and I've got myself a 9 x 3.5 table that'll come apart in two 4.5 foot sections. 

Still trying to decide if I'll do the Homasote layer for sound damping. Its been recommended to me, but I wonder if anyone else has used it, and if it really makes a difference.

By the end of the week, I should have the legs mounted, and all the hardware that'll allow me to fold the whole thing up to the wall.

Now the "Track Manager" is insisting that I paint the bottom so's it'll look nice when its folded up. :freak:

I'm taking pics as I go. Unfortunately its not a digicam so I'll have to get them developed before I post them. 

Updates will follow, for anyone who cares to know.

Cheers, 
Trev


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey Trev!
Sounds like a cool project!
Do whatever you can to keep the track mngr. happy! Paint flowers on the derned thing if you have to!
luck and laughter,
joez870


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Trev, Sure inquiring minds want to know... Specially what color you paint the bottom  

Seriously though, I am thinking of doing my table kind of the same way, and would love to have some reference photos...

Post when you can.

Jeff


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> Seriously though, I am thinking of doing my table kind of the same way, and would love to have some reference photos...Jeff


Are you referring to it coming apart in 2 pieces, or folding it up to the wall?

And don't worry, I have been taking pics as I go. Probably post them all at once when the table's built and after all the mistakes have been made.  

Mistake wise, I'm doing OK, so far, knock wood. (raps cranium lightly with knuckles)

Hosting a dinner party tonite, so maybe I'll get the table done tomorrow or Thurs.

Cheers
Trev

PS Joe: I hear ya. Don't worry, she's been gracious enough through all this, so if painting the bottom is the price to pay, then I'll happily pay it!


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

I had to build a captain bed to get to the next step. We needed the draws under the bed to get rid of something else. But it's up and running. Weeeeeeeee


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Trev, Actually the folding up to the wall. I am interested in the type of mounting you used both at the wall and at the split, the legs (do they fold as well?)

I will be looking forward to seeing your pics. Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

*Update*



jack0fall said:


> Trev, Actually the folding up to the wall. I am interested in the type of mounting you used both at the wall and at the split, the legs (do they fold as well?)


Ok, so last nite and today I spent reinforcing the frame to attach the legs, then attaching the legs. I realized, after the table itself was together, that it's pretty frickin' heavy. Probably too heavy to mount to the wall. 

If I owned the house and knew where all the studs were, I'd probably still do it. But I live in an apartment, and the only availble wall seems to be unsuited to something that heavy. (I'm imagining drilling big holes in the concrete, putting in some heavy duty inserts, bolting it all up, then watching it all come crashing down....and leaving big craters in the wall where the inserts pulled out.  )

So, had a conference with the Track Manager, and she agreed that it wasn't that big a deal, as long as the table could still be put away somehow. So now what we've got is a table that can be collapsed and leaned flat against the wall when necessary. I got some standard folding banquet table legs. ($17 Cdn a pair at the RONA store) and voila! A slot table!

Now I just need to attach the 1x6s for the table border, but that probably won't happen now till the weekend.

Sorry JackofAll about not being able to help with pics of the wallmount thing, but I did keep taking pics of the rest as I went. The part about hooking the two halves together is pretty simple, but understand that its not something you'll be able to take apart in 15 seconds, and you may need a second pair of hands to help you do it. The only reason I even added this feature is because there's no way to get a 9x3.5 table around the corner and out of the room its currently in, and I suspect it may get moved around at some point. 

Anyway, after the table borders go on, then I'll develop the pics and post them. If I can, I'll draw out what my wallmount plan was gonna be and send it to ya.

:hat: Happy New Year everyone! :hat: 

Trev


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info AFXtoo! I thought of using something light like you suggested, but fear that something like thin masonite may not survive the table being laid on its side and moved around. I hear what you say about the "track in a box" look, but after I add the walls, they'll only stick up about 4 inches. Plus they're only on the sides and back. The frontstretch will have a catch fence made of vinyl screen or gutterguard or something like that. (I'll fry that fish when I get to it)

Plus, I already bought the wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Shadowracer said:


> Sorry JackofAll about not being able to help with pics of the wallmount thing, but I did keep taking pics of the rest as I went. The part about hooking the two halves together is pretty simple, but understand that its not something you'll be able to take apart in 15 seconds, and you may need a second pair of hands to help you do it. The only reason I even added this feature is because there's no way to get a 9x3.5 table around the corner and out of the room its currently in, and I suspect it may get moved around at some point.
> 
> Anyway, after the table borders go on, then I'll develop the pics and post them. If I can, I'll draw out what my wallmount plan was gonna be and send it to ya.
> 
> ...


Hey Trev, Thanks for the update. There is no need to "draw" out the plans. I am pretty sure that I can figure something out. I just thought that since you were originally planning on wall mounting it that I could "sponge" off your ideas... I would love to see the final product though so post the pics when you get the chance...

Jeff


----------

